# Finding purpose and meaning in life



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

I am an IBS-C type and I have one cognitive therapy book which is great. I am going to be ordering the tapes very soon since I have heard some great things about them from the members on these BB's. Thanks. One thing that has been missing for me is finding meaning, like I ask myself alot, what's it all for, all this stress, all this anxiety. So I'm working on getting in touch with the place in my heart where I can know what true meaning is, what my purpose is. It seems hard sometimes but I guess it's just one of those things, you just gotta keep on keepin'on. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Oh, and I found a website about purpose and meaning too, that some of you might be interested in. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/meaning_and_purpose


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2001)

interesting point. actually i'm learning that having ibs has helped me find some meaning in life.tom


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI TH... You have an interesting post. I think when people get any type of illness or heartache in their lives, it causes one (hopefully) to look introspectively at your life. The big question being, why am I having all this suffering and what is the purpose of it? For myself, having gone thru 3 surgeries, a divorce, and other life happenstances in less than a year, I too find myself pondering this question. Everyone approaches the meaning of life thru their past life experiences and their background and culture. For myself, I have found that my spiritual faith is my lifeline. For others, it may be something else. I am not talking about religion, but spirituality, who we are and why we were created. The word "trust" enters in there, and it is not an easy element in life. My humble suggestion is to get yourself as quiet as you can and look for answers in the most unlikely places...ask for perception and insight...for myself I ask this from God, but not to offend anyone here if that is not your faith level. But for me, I am trying to see others as I would want them to see me...the suffering in my life has made me more tolerant and loving towards others. And there are those, who are that way without the suffering, but anyone who knows all the answers would have already published the book!!! LOL







I guess for me, you can deduce what that Book would be. Best wishes to you...this is my take on things in a nutshell....take care...







~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Th3, one qoute from the movie "Harvey" with James Stewart comes to mind right off for me."For thirty five years I have wrestled with reality and I am glad to say I have finally won out, and you can quote me on that."I am with both Tom and Marilyn on this, it has made me more spirtual I believe and I believe everyone is different in finding their own personal worth and understanding of the world we live in.IBS can have a tendency to make us feel all kinds of emotions both good and bad, but there is a definate negativity to battle with it almost constantly and this effects us and our outlook.I stood in my garden last night and was looking at an exceptionally beautiful flower and I took a couple minutes and studied it in more detail then I normally do and actually immersed myself in it and the moment. One of my thoughts was that life is so beautiful really and it is just a miracle in a way to be standing there alive with all my senses taking in the smells, sights and sounds and becoming one with my garden and mother nature. I think you can find the meaning or differeent meaning in live all over, love religion,music, hobbies etc.. It just good to notice them.I also think wondering just in itself is a good health thing to do.







It's a good post TH3.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

